# What are some tips and tricks to riding a horse?



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you an experienced rider? 

If I was teaching a beginner lesson,
I would introduct them to the horse,
I would tell the child to brush the horse (show them to bo with the hairs not against) 
Show them how to pick a foot.
Show them the tack, and what the parts are called
How to put it on
How to mount the horse
How to sit/ hold reins
Most important- dont move around alot, dont kick the horse, squeeze if you want them to go. be gentle with the reins.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Number one trick/tip: stay on


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Relax but never relax!


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

I still do bareback riding to keep myself in "training". Bareback riding teaches you to keep your seat and also balance. You use more of your muscles and you learn to "feel" your horse. I personally believe that this helps in communicating between horse in rider even when you put the saddle back on.:wink:

Me and Big Bella riding bareback at the canter.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some things you must do when riding a horse: heels down, shoulders open, back straight, head up, toes pointed out.

Exercises to help you in the saddle would be pole work, stirrupless work, lunging work, bareback riding, etc.

There are just too many things to meantion in one post. Do you have any experience in horses and riding?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, the best trick is to stay on :wink::lol: Seriously, balance is very important when riding a horse. The best way to gain this is to ride bareback. At the very least with your feet out of the stirrups. 
Being relaxed and sorta fearless is pretty important too. A horse can tell when your nervous and sometimes will become nervous as well. 
As far as how often? I think its best to ride every day. Unless we are hindered by weather or health, we try to ride 4-5 time a week at the very least. The more often you ride, the better you and your horse will become.


----------



## katybaby (Nov 16, 2009)

No, I don't have any experience of riding horses and I know very little about horses.
As this was an assignment at school, we had to pick a subject that we know very little about.

Thanks heaps to all of you who gave me information

Katie


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Tip number one: HEELS DOWN!!! This is the most important thing to me and I don't think it is stressed enough. 

I think (depending on the horse) that horses should be ridden 4-5 times a week. Enough so that they have a job (horses like to have a job) but not too much so that they don't want to be with you because they think you are all work and no pleasure.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i truely believe that there are no tips or tricks. just practice, practice practice and a great trainer.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

#1 tip: keep the horse between you and the ground.

As for the second question, I think most horses should be ridden at least 3 times a week to keep them in shape. But that varies from person to person. I usually ride 2-3 times a month.


----------



## katybaby (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks 

My assignment is going well thanks to everyone who has helped


----------

